
Facebook Defends Its Turf, Sues Power.com - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/02/facebook-defends-its-turf-sues-powercom/
======
sjs382
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=417610>

------
thomasmallen
Looks like Zuckerberg and co. aren't waiting to become profitable before
embarking on legal excursions. Do they not understand that services like this
one can only help them in the long term by doing work for Facebook to satisfy
users, thus keeping more people on the social network?

~~~
prospero
If they don't control how people view their data, they can't serve ads. That
makes any potential upside to this service totally irrelevant.

~~~
thomasmallen
That is, if their business model depends entirely on ads. I think that the net
gain of allowing services to complement their web app will more than make up
for the loss of a small portion of ad views by making their application as a
whole more compelling. By deliberately and aggressively excluding themselves
from these services, Facebook only stands to lose users.

